# Atlas 618 Lathe Collets



## paulygman (Jan 30, 2015)

I have an Atlas 618 Lathe. I found a set of used MT#2 collets at a garage sale. The collets fit in to my spindle bore, but do I use them directly in to the spindle bore or do I use some type of adapter? Just want to make sure I don't damage the spindle bore.
Thanks, Paul G


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 30, 2015)

You would use those directly in the spindle bore.  If they are draw bar type (threaded back end) and you don't have a draw bar with them, you will need to make one to fit your machine.


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 3, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> You would use those directly in the spindle bore.  If they are draw bar type (threaded back end) and you don't have a draw bar with them, you will need to make one to fit your machine.



A length of all-thread, a handwheel of some sort, and washers or some sort of thrust bearing adapter at the aft end. Simple afternoon project and you are ready to go.

Ideally, you would also have a spindle thread protector that screws onto the spindle.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 4, 2015)

The thrust bearing needs to be either beveled or stepped so that it centers up in the spindle bore.  If you just use a flat-ended bearing, the thing will cause vibration as it spins.  

Although most thrust washers, including the Atlas originals, are beveled, the stepped type has certain operational advantages.  For example, when you are trying to get the threaded end started in the collet threads, the step type will keep the drawbar centered.  And when you loosen the hand wheel a turn or two to remove the collet, it will keep the drawbar in line with the threads in the collet for when you whap the handwheel to release.

Robert D.


----------



## paulygman (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Guys, I made up a draw bar and am happy to finally have collets, not just my old 3 jaw chuck.
Paul G


----------



## David S (Feb 4, 2015)

I recently started using collets in my 618 and wasn't all that impressed.  Then I used a brass shot gun brush to clean the inside of the spindle and followed up with paper towel wrapped around the brush.  I was surprised by all the crap that was in the spindle.  Things were running much better after that.

David


----------

